# Mean Girls



## Uzi_Naruto (Oct 3, 2004)

Anybody watch Mean Girls? I loved the comedy. If you enjoyed her movies or her music, and want to support Lindsay Lohan, check out her i-Squad. 

What is an i-Squad?
An i-Squad is a virtual 'Street Team' that provides a means for fans who are interested in sharing information, news, previews, and a whole lot more with other fans.

Her i-Squad 

Join and have fun!!


----------



## DiemondDagger (Oct 3, 2004)

This thread scares me.


----------



## role_model (Oct 3, 2004)

why does she need a wierd name for a fanclub???


----------



## Phyro (Oct 3, 2004)

That movie was stupid.


----------



## Hoshiko (Oct 3, 2004)

this was such a cute feel good movie...


----------



## shizune (inactive) (Oct 4, 2004)

i think that movie was hilarious!


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Oct 4, 2004)

It was great, My wife was in it.


----------



## shizune (inactive) (Oct 4, 2004)

MasterofElements said:
			
		

> It was great, My wife was in it.



i feel so happy for ur wife


----------



## mary no jutsu (Oct 5, 2004)

wow i loooooved that movie it was soooo funny. the ending was really crappy though
that whole  "got hit by a bus thing"


----------



## KervinTran (Oct 7, 2004)

I think the movie had a good message/point (whatever it's called), but in overall it was just a ok movie. Watch it if you're a fan of Lindsay Lohan.


----------



## Itachi (Oct 7, 2004)

OMFG!! mean girls is the best comedy i ever seen since Oldschool


----------



## KervinTran (Oct 7, 2004)

Did you guys think it was *that* funny? I didn't , not my type of comedy maybe ^^


----------



## Shadowstarr (Oct 8, 2004)

well the movie was ok
it was funny and all but it wasn't really the best and ya....


----------



## its fang (Oct 9, 2004)

i saw half of this at my friends house. his sister had it playing and i decided to watch it for the big tits on lindsay lohan and the girl from lost in space. can't remember her name right now.


----------



## aLkeMiSt (Nov 6, 2004)

I just saw this movie a couple hours ago.. and it was good, until the end. Comon... the ending didn't fit the story at all...


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Nov 7, 2004)

i know, it was sorta messed in the end. but the movie had to end i guess.
though, i would have pictured Hilary Duff playing the role of Regina George instead of Rachel McAdams. be funny how things turn out in that movie if she was actually in it.

oh, also looked up some info on Mean Girls ()
i swear either imdb's info is totally wrong or that Rachel McAdams looks like shes in her teens. it says she 28 =\


----------



## Morwain (Apr 30, 2007)

I loved the movie but I'm not a LL fan at all.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 30, 2007)

Bringing back a 3 year old topic? Wowz


----------



## Ino_Pig (Apr 30, 2007)

I loved this movie, there hadn't been a decent teen comedy out in ages. 

"Well, the book said I wasn't a virgin. But I only wear extra absorbent tampons because I have a wide vagina and heavy blood flow!"







P.S - I *hate* Lindsay Lohan.


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Apr 30, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Bringing back a 3 year old topic? Wowz


lol, I didn't even notice.

But either way, I liked this movie.  It's not bad, and it's pretty funny most of the time.


----------



## Cava (Apr 30, 2007)

Phyro said:


> That movie was stupid.



wrong, that movie was funny. lindsey's stupid.


----------



## Ino_Pig (May 1, 2007)

^ I agree with that statement 100%

This topic actually makes me want to go and watch it since I haven't seen it in ages. I'm in the mood for a good comedy right now.








...Death to Lindsay Lohan anyone?


----------

